# Renault Clio Sport -05 Polishangel Viking Shield



## Ase (Feb 27, 2013)

Hallo!

I did a job on this black Renaul Clio for almost two month ago...! Anyway, a like to show you my project!

Snow in Sweden and cold -11 degrees celsius









dirty









































little laundry products!
Carpro Trix al over the car
Carpro Iron.X on the lower part of the car
Scholl concepts Spam in a Mercury spray dual action around windows, doors and in the engine compartment
Polishangel Glissante Shampo
Carpro super lovely washing glove!








































[img2]http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o207/andreasjonsson/p12.jpg[/img]

















































Wiped with Nordstrom Drying Towel and ready for transport to the garage 

















Arriving in garage!
Now it becomes clay








Clay Lubricant!








There was a bit of dirt left!









Blowing dry around the edges, etc. with a hot air blowe

















Paint seems ok

















What worked best on the paint under the prevailing conditions were Scholl S20B with Scholl Softouch Waffle Foam Pad, so it had to be!








Has little to work off

































50/50 and before / after photos
















Fender before








After









More "50/50"
































































Inspection...









The next and final polishing step is s30 with Orange Polishing Foam Pad








Starting to get a litle shiny 









The whole car is polished with a rotating machine, Aeg and Makita! Last step was also run with rotary polisher!

Front lamps get some water sandpaper 1500/3000
















S3 gold








Done









Now the fun begins Paint Protection!
Brand new paint shield! Polish Angel Viking Shield, developed by polish angel Sweden for Nordic conditions 
This car will be the first in Sweden to get this paint protection, really cool! 

















Creamy in texture








Super Easy to apply, and a easy to clean 








Should be on in about 20min
In the meantime, you can fix with details
Carpro Dluxen on black plastic
















Perl on the tires
















Glas shiels on all windows








A small amount of a applicator








Feels like a wax for windows, easy to apply, let it dry in and wipe with microfibe









Back to the paint protection 
After about 20min, wipe lightly off with a microduk
Done









































Some outside photos









































































































Thanks and best regards!

//Ase


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice work, but the car is not a Clio Sport.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

nice job, let me know about viking's shield duration


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work mate, great correction also. I've been looking forward to this one for a while since I seen you post the Viking Shield pics on Facebook :thumb:

Do you have an update on Viking Shield since application?


----------



## Ase (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks! It`s a "sport edition" In sweden... It has sporty seats and a bigger engine i think 1,6...!?
But you are right, It´s not a realy *Sport* clio


----------



## Ase (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks all!

Well, Polish Angel Viking Shield is developed by polish angel Sweden for Nordic condition, specified by www.streetpower-rekond.se! It has a realy thick layer 10my i think!

I dont have any updates on Viking Shield since application. I only have seen the car and it´s still shiny!

I know the owner to the car, so i am gladly going to wash the car as soon as possible!


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

lovely


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..now looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Viking is one of my favourite sealants.


----------



## Kev_p_91 (Dec 29, 2012)

That's some great work there! Well done!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Cracking job.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Very good job, nice review!


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great result. 

Check out those serious snow tires!!


----------



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

very nice


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Some great work carried, loks very nice :thumb:.


----------



## mjstokes85 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

great job!


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Some great 50/50s you have there, grey to black!!

Great work!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work!!


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Well done, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work. Car really needed some attention.

Lovely finished shots and a cracking write up. Thanks for posting as always.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Mmmmm Polish Angel goodness :lol: 

Fantastic turnaround though and after reading you were detailing in minus 11 I'm going to go out in the NZ cold and wash the car :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job looks much better


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

You did a brilliant job on that:thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent turn around


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Superb turn around.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks amazing mate not sure I would of wasted my effort on a Clio though


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work in testing conditions. Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

What a turnaround! A lot of work put in too!


----------

